# INFO FOR LANDSCAPERS!!!!! Slide in Sweeper



## crewcutenterprises

I found this

http://www.schwarze.com/sweepers/aatach/landscaper.html

Perfect for a part timer..

My new Set up!!!!...... *I WISH*


----------



## jt5019

Pretty neat, i could use something like that for my small lots in the spring.... wonder how well it works. Any prices? it might be cheaper to just sub the sweeping out.


----------



## Mark F

I talked to A guy A while back at swarze, there about $14,000. And only pick up butts, trash, leaves. But he wanted to sell me A 348 for $82,000.


----------



## hickslawns

Watched a local guy using one of those and it seems to blow around a lot of paper. Could have been the way he had it set up? Maybe the Dale Jr. driving speeds? Maybe worn out? Don't want to bad mouth a product I don't know much about, just what I saw from the local guy using it.


----------

